# A rainy day in Brookyln



## editor (Dec 21, 2011)

Just posted up a few pics from a brolly-bending a rainy day in Brookyn and NYC.

















I like bad weatherh 

http://www.urban75.org/blog/umbrellas-fail-to-survive-a-brooklyn-storm/


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 22, 2011)

One of my best memories from NY is just going for a walk while it was chucking it down. Found a great deli and bar during that little wander and don't remember how I got back to the hotel


----------

